# przegladarka grafiki

## niedzwiedz

witam

poszukuje jakiegos malego i lekkiego prgramiku do przegladania grafiki z opcja zmiany rozmiaru obrazka.

----------

## przemos

mirage?

----------

## pawels

Swego czasu używałem gqview (w GTK+) jak dla mnie dość szybko działał pod KDE. Obsługuje też dużo formatów plików.

----------

## kfiaciarka

imho gqview, choć też xnview  :Wink:  (ujdzie)

----------

## pawels

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> imho gqview, choć też xnview  (ujdzie)

 

Jak dla mnie jest mniej użyteczny no i zamknięto źródłowy  :Wink: 

----------

## Palio

gqview... Mnie się przyjemniej korzysta z Gwenview

----------

## vermaden

feh maly i wyjatkowo lekki, ale rozmiaru obrazka sobie nie zmienisz  :Wink:  uzyj do tego convert z  imagemagick:

```
% convert -quality 85 -geometry 800x600 old.jpg new.jpg
```

z klocow polecam eog [eye of gnome].

----------

## garwol

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> imho gqview, choć też xnview  (ujdzie)

 

pod windowsem uzywalem xnview'a, wypas przegladarka, ale ten linuksowy jest niestety mocno niedorozwiniety i chyba z pare lat do tylu za tym windowsowym  :Sad: 

----------

## kfiaciarka

no i jeszcze jest xv  :Wink:  ale thumbnailer z niego słaby (raczej) , ale podgląd z mc całkiem spoko.

----------

## niedzwiedz

gqview jest fajny, niestety nie posiada chyba opcji zmiany rozmiaru obrazka na czym mi zalezy, zainstalowalem xv i jak na razie dobrze sie sprawuje

----------

## kfiaciarka

 *niedzwiedz wrote:*   

> gqview jest fajny, niestety nie posiada chyba opcji zmiany rozmiaru obrazka na czym mi zalezy, zainstalowalem xv i jak na razie dobrze sie sprawuje

 

chodzi ci o zmniejszanie rzeczywistre obrazka czy tylko danie np fullscreen? bo do tego słuzy "x"w gqview;)

----------

## niedzwiedz

nie, chodzilo mi o zmiane rzeczywistego rozmiaru, moze nie wyrazilem sie jasno ;D

----------

## sebas86

 *niedzwiedz wrote:*   

> nie, chodzilo mi o zmiane rzeczywistego rozmiaru, moze nie wyrazilem sie jasno ;D

 

Dorzuć do menu gqview w edycji odpowiednią opcję - mam podpiętego GIMP-a i kilka innych aplikacji do szybkiego konwertowania obrazków.  :Wink: 

----------

## timor

pornview - dobry nie tylko do obrazków...  :Wink: 

----------

